# [SOLVED] Troubles with VLAN-Configuration

## qeldroma

Hello again,

my vlan-config doesn't work. Aim is to bring up eth0 with vlan-id 2 and ip 212.86.33.30.

I have searched this forum and tried following config according to some examples i had found:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "null" )

vlans_eth0="2"

vconfig_vlan2="set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD"

config_vlan2=( "212.86.33.30 netmask 255.255.255.192" )

routes_vlan2=( "default via 212.86.33.1" )

dns_servers_vlan2="212.86.32.2"
```

If i now restart the "net.eth0" service, i get an alternating error?!?

First, i get it up using dhcp, although i configured a static IP(!!), then, on the next try, i get an error while configuring the VLAN...?

Can anybody enlighten me?

Kind regards, Florian

```
nagios_drbd1 ~ # service net.eth0 restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Removing VLAN 2 from eth0

 *     Bringing down eth0.2

 *       Shutting down eth0.2 ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 2 to eth0                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Configuration not set for eth0.2 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0.2

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                                                          [ !! ] <STRG+C>

 * ERROR:  net.eth0 caught an interrupt

nagios_drbd1 ~ # service net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 2 to eth0

 *   ERROR: trying to add VLAN #2 to IF -:eth0:-  error: Invalid argument                                                                                            [ !! ]

nagios_drbd1 ~ # service net.eth0 restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Removing VLAN 2 from eth0

 *     Bringing down eth0.2

 *       Shutting down eth0.2 ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 2 to eth0                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Configuration not set for eth0.2 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0.2

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                                                          [ !! ] <STRG+C>

 * ERROR:  net.eth0 caught an interrupt

nagios_drbd1 ~ # service net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 2 to eth0

 *   ERROR: trying to add VLAN #2 to IF -:eth0:-  error: Invalid argument                                                                                            [ !! ]

nagios_drbd1 ~ #nagios_drbd1 ~ # service net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Adding VLAN 2 to eth0

 *   ERROR: trying to add VLAN #2 to IF -:eth0:-  error: Invalid argument                                                                                            [ !! ]  
```

Last edited by qeldroma on Fri Mar 14, 2008 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vad3r

Here's a snip from my HA-Linux Router howto

```
## eth0: VLAN 20 - 22

vlans_eth0="20 21 22"

## eth1: VLAN 22

vlans_eth1="22"

vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

vconfig_eth1=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_vlan20=( "10.1.20.1/24" )

config_vlan21=( "10.1.21.1/24" )

routes_vlan21=("192.168.99.0/27 via 10.1.21.5")

routes_vlan31=("default via 10.1.31.1")
```

This should work perfectly   :Smile: 

----------

## sf_alpha

my config use eth0_x not vlanx. It mentioned in net.example.

```

modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=( "null" )

vlans_eth0=( "10 190 191" )

# Public

config_eth0_10=( "61.19.x.254/24 brd 61.19.x.255" )

routes_eth0_10=( "default via 61.19.x.1" )

# Private

config_eth0_190=( "192.168.190.254/24 brd 192.168.190.255" )

# SAN

config_eth0_191=( "192.168.191.254/24 brd 192.168.191.255" )

# IPMI

config_eth1=(

        "192.168.189.254/24 brd 192.168.189.255"

        "192.168.189.11/24 brd 192.168.189.255"

)

```

----------

## qeldroma

This works! Thanks a lot  :Wink: 

I tried "config_eth0.2=....." and it should be "config_eth0_2" instead!

Thought tihs because of the interface-name....

```
config_eth0=( "null" )

vlans_eth0="2"

config_eth0_2=( "212.86.33.30 netmask 255.255.255.192" )

vconfig_vlan2="set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD"

routes_vlan2=( "default via 212.86.33.1" )

dns_servers_vlan2="212.86.32.2"

config_eth1=( "192.168.99.1/24" )

```

Kind regards, Florian

----------

